# Magnets & Reels ?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I suppose I'm getting into this kind of late, but I just don't understand the science of magging a reel. 

Spools are generally chromed brass, aluminum or graphite. How are the magnets supposed to affect non magnetic spools? 

I checked out earth magnets on the net, seems that there are at least 6 types of magnetic fields that may affect other magnetic fields. 

Unless the spool is "fitted" with some sort of embedded mag ring how do the earth magnets control the speed of the spool? 

Voodo ?
KM


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

*This is the best explanation I have read, according to "Flakman"*

"When metal moves through a spatially varying magnetic field, or is located in a changing magnetic field, induced currents begin to circulate through the metal. These currents are called eddy currents because of their similarity to eddies in a flowing stream. In the case of the eddy current brake, a rotating disk has a magnetic field passing through it perpendicularly, but it is only strong in the area where the magnet is. The currents in that area experience a side thrust, which opposes the rotation of the disk. This interaction of field and current results in the "braking" of the disk, and thus the name "eddy current brake." The return currents close via parts of the disk where the field is weak, so there is a drag force only in the "generating" region."


BTW
"Flakman" is an engineer.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I had that same ??? a few months ago, after some looking I found that same answer. Bluesman, or rather, Flakman is right.

todd


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Voodo*

I have back tracked to the Fast Tackle, Alamo Area Anglers and Totally Texas websites and found no scientific reason why this works, just trial and error. My guess would be that during the trial phase your practice improved your casting. I'm getting the same or better results with Amb'rs and Penn 975 cs's with rocket fuel and friction brakes.

I would sure like to hear a response from the engineers at Penn that spent years developing this technology. I seriously doubt they subscribe to the theory of just glueing washers and rare earth magnets to the inside of thier reels where ever they'll fit.
Why not 5 or six magnets ?

Also be advised that I totally subscribe to the shops that improve the Penn Mag reels by making them more adjustable. I believe these reels were developed at the factory with the appropriate sideplates frames and spools for this application.

However, as the old saying goes if it works for you -- go for it!

And by the way the Totally Texas website is a real Kick A$$ website. 

Thanks for encouraging me to further examine this concept, I'll probably order a Penn 525 Mag and have the guys in Hatteras modify it.


KM

Oh why would you ever mag a 6/0 ?


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

*WHY WOULD I MAG A 6/0?*

Simple my friend. More distance, less backlash. Ironically, magnets slow a reel down but give you better control enabling longer casts. Why a 6/0? I fish for shark over steep bars with shell requiring heavy line. The big fish are in the deeper water. I have 40 lb big game on my 6/0 and can cast about 85 yards with a 2 lb weight and a large 12"-15" bait on it. Baits like these usually get deployed by kayak, but I don't have one. Why a 2 lb weight? Very strong current. I can cast my 9/0 and 12/0 no mags about 60 yards but its much easier to use my 6. I wade out about waist deep, time the waves, load the rod and cast. I have used the 6/0 on my 2pc/1pc but it is too much rod for it, at least in the water. How do I cast such large weight? I wrap the line in front of the reel three times around the rod and hold it in my right hand. My left arm rests along the length of the rod butt to apply the downward pull pressure on the cast as I push the rod and release the line with my right hand. My left hand is on the left side of the reel with my thumb ready to touch the spool in case I have to slow it down. Nick Meyer suggested the line wrap technique to me and I worked on it. Landed me a couple of nice fish.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

“Also be advised that I totally subscribe to the shops that improve the Penn Mag reels by making them more adjustable. I believe these reels were developed at the factory with the appropriate side plates frames and spools for this application.”

Hi guys - here is what actually happened!

Back in 1998 I was in a meeting with the Penn engineers and Hebert Henze. It was my job to help persuade Penn to manufacture a magged multiplier reel for our UK surf market. I took a 525GS and spun the spool as hard as I could which ran for all of a few seconds heavy grease helped! Next I took an Abu 6500 Elite with all the brakes and mags removed and sewing machine oil in the bearings. I span it hard, knocked it into free-spool and placed the reel in Mr Henze’s hand. It span for around three minutes. He was convinced.

I then asked if we could incorporate the mag assy from a 980 into the sideplate by drilling and tapping the GS endplate. We did and it worked. I spent some time with the engineer in charge of the project and a few months later spent a week at the works assembling the first six 525 Mags with the sliding arrangement.

I also needed a mag controlled reel for tournament casting with a more adjustable mag system. After discussions with a UK engineer we made the first 525 Mag T by replacing the standard slidy system with a 9mm x 3m REM on a course threaded stud. We – Penn UK - produced the 525 Mag T with the modified endplate being fitted to standard reels by me in the UK, plus retro fitting the gold handle. After a year or so we made the new, purpose designed endplate. Subsequently a number of shops copied the idea and made there own variations of the ‘525 Knobby’.

By the by – any spool made from a material that conducts electricity will produce an eddy current when rotated at sufficient speed. IT DOES NOT HAVE TO BE MADE FROM MAGNETIC MATERIAL TO PRODUCE THE EDDY CURRENT, JUST TO HAVE THE ABILITY TO CONDUCT ELCTRICITY.

BlackBeard


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi BB,

Didn't you have a 525 mag for the '98 Worlds event in Texas ? 

So isn't the one in the picture on the Breakaway USA site the original prototype, engineered by Joe Gibson-Moore.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/pages/neil.htm

Credit given where due.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Led
To answer your question, yes, the reel pictured has a JGM endplate.
But no. The original prototype was produced at my request in the Penn USA works in the second week of June 1998, three months before the Texas event. 

The meeting referred to with the President of Penn took place in June 1998, the month I started with Penn. That is when I first tried the GS with a magnetic brake and Penn USA gave the go ahead to start work on the 525 Mag. 
Subsequently, through your goodself, I asked Joe to look at magging a GS for me to cast with in 1998 World Championships in Texas during September. This he did with a purpose made endplate incorporating multiple magnets in a complex wind-in wind-out carriage. He made two and I did indeed use them in Texas that year in September. 

However, once the mag 525 was produced the following year with the sliding magnet arrangement I wanted a more adjustable mag control for both tournament casting and fishing. Asked if he would make endplates for Penn UK he declined.

I then went to see Keith Bartlett and we discussed a simpler and more reliable system utilising a large, single magnet that would provide more control when casting large, un-aerodynamic baits rather than the ‘on the edge’ of the smaller magnets developed for tournament work. We produced the first Mag T reel endplates from a modified 525 endplate, subsequently he was commissioned by Penn UK to manufacture the mould that now produces the Mag T endplates. BB


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good info - Thanks Neil.

Sandcrab


----------



## TomD (Jan 23, 2004)

Neil - Are Mag T sideplates available from Penn to replace the sliddy on the 525?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Tom, the US do not keep them. We in the UK do not sell them seperately although I usually bring a couple over when I come. However, they are like rocking horse manure (rare) right now and I don't have any either! Ask me again in a month or so - BB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Neil - Thanks for the bigger picture.


----------

